# Cat for Mike-ready for catshow!



## ed4copies (Jun 30, 2006)

Well, Mike, seems Dawn & Eagle wanted to see a "shiny" cat, too.  So, I made a pen and turned the camera over to Dawn (who has never taken pics with it before) and this is what she got.

I QUIT!!!  Cameras,.................. not turning!!

This is MY Leopard baron, Dawn's artistic impression and photography skills!!!  (Told you we make a good team)


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 30, 2006)

Sorry Ed, but after looking at this picture I have to say you are holding Dawn back! [][}][][}][][}]


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />Sorry Ed, but after looking at this picture I have to say you are holding Dawn back! [][}][][}][][}]



That COULD have gone unsaid[V][V][V][V]


----------



## huntersilver (Jun 30, 2006)

Very nice pen!


----------



## thewishman (Jun 30, 2006)

Nice work - what a team.

May I send my pens to Dawn for her photography?

Chris


----------



## angboy (Jun 30, 2006)

Ed, she just took a good picture to accent your fine pen-making abilitites. If you hadn't made such a nice pen, her photography skills would have looked like this:






<br />

This just shows what a great team you are together! Very nice pen and nice photography!


----------



## challagan (Jun 30, 2006)

Beautiful pen and a great photo! Nice work. 

Corey


----------



## mick (Jun 30, 2006)

Ed, it does shine up very nicely! Great looking pen!


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 1, 2006)

Very nice pen and photo.


----------



## johncrane (Jul 1, 2006)

Congatulations' ED great looking pen.where do you buy your blanks from or do you make'm your self.


----------



## elody21 (Jul 1, 2006)

Ed, Stunning pen! Where do you buy the blanks for you cat pens? Could we do a group buy? Alice


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elody21_
> <br />Ed, Stunning pen! Where do you buy the blanks for you cat pens? Could we do a group buy? Alice



Yes, Alice, Ed will sell them to anyone in the group! []  Seriously, he offers them at a very reasonable price and they are an acrylic that is amazing to work with.

(Ed, does that make up for my wise a** remark? [])


----------



## johncrane (Jul 1, 2006)

NO WORRIES I BE IN FOR A BUY GROUP.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 3, 2006)

Your forgiven, Cav.  edit: You're forgiven.  (Would have removed the error, but I know Cav will take great pleasure in my mistakes!!!  After all, I make so FEW!!!)

Tho' I hope you know I really wasn't all that bothered.

News:  Next shipment is in the USA!!!!!! Includes urban camo, Desert camo, stripe (red, blue & white), and LOTS of pearls (closer to acrylic-turns nice, but not as easy as the cats and camo).

Should be in my hands by end of week, pics next week.


----------



## gerryr (Jul 3, 2006)

Great looking pen.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />Should be in my hands by end of week, pics next week.


And in mine the week after!  These are REALLY great blanks, folks...like nothing you will find at other suppliers. [8D]


----------



## jpick22 (Jul 3, 2006)

Wow, Ed. . . . 
You are pouring ACRYLIC?
I'd like to hear more about that process!

Thanks
Jay



'





> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 3, 2006)

Jay,

To confuse people, yes Dawn (my other half) makes tons of PR blanks, which we have not yet started to sell on the internet.  

However, I also import blanks from Europe-the "cats", camoflage and now, a group of pearls.  I realize some pearls are already available, so I have seen and turned samples of these BEFORE I ordered for import-they are better than the acrylics available here (USA).  They are similar to "pipe" material in look, although somewhat easier (in my opinion) to turn.

Expect to post pics next week!!

And yes, Cav and Lou, I will let you know when they arrive.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks, Ed! []


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />And yes, Cav and Lou, I will let you know when they arrive.


Mom said to remind you...ME FIRST! []


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



A man your age hiding behind your Mom, that's sad! [][][]


----------



## PenWorks (Jul 3, 2006)

A man needs to know his limitations. I am glad you are deligating your duties. []
Pen picture never looked better and the PR castings are wonderfull. 
I am asuming, you still turned the pen []


----------



## johncrane (Jul 4, 2006)

ED DO YOU HAVE A WEBB SITE FORE THE PEN BLANKS YOU BUY IN EUROPE'


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 5, 2006)

Anthony,

Dawn says I should respond to your insinuation that I don't participate in the making of these fine works of art.  I will have you know that she brings EVERY BILL directly to MEE!!!  (While she is willing to take an occasional payment, should it arrive "via the post")

So, clearly, I am an indispensible cog in this well-oiled machine!!




Oh...., and.... yea..., I turned the pen. (I think.....-old age......, not sure.....)[][][]


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jul 5, 2006)

count me in as well, great blank, pen, and photo.


----------



## Pipes (Jul 5, 2006)

I love these daNG BLANKS were CAN i GET SOME ???????






http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## LanceD (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pipes_
> <br />I love these daNG BLANKS were CAN i GET SOME ???????
> 
> Contact Ed Brown aka ed4copies on this site. I've got another order in with him right now.


----------



## PenWorks (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />
> So, clearly, I am an indispensible cog in this well-oiled machine!!



And it is truly a well oiled machine having seen pictures your show displays ! and the wonderfull wares the both of you sell []


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 6, 2006)

Careful Anthony, 
You'll give us a big, collective head!!!

We DO have FUN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

